# IBS issues 23 M Last Yr of University



## Dannydoy (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi guys, New to thins forum so I hope I'm posting in the correct place,

I have suffered with IBS since 2006 although I fear it may have got worse of the last couple of years. I first noticed the symptoms while in Malawi when I had a bad case of salmonella and things didn't really go back to normal.

It has started causing my trouble at university now. I failed my last assignment because I could not make it to a study trip (1 hour in a minibus each way, on one of my bad days)

I have been tested for Celiac and Chromes along with other things. I have also been for an "intolerance test" The one where they pass a current through you and a sample of the food. This showed up a potential intolerance to cows Milk (Not lactose specifically). Have tried eliminating this for about 8 weeks but symptoms appear unchanged although think C has been a problem more than D recently which is better at least.

The doctors have however suggested I go back to drinking Milk for a few weeks so they can test for a lactose intolerance. Not really sure what this will achieve but I guess I'll see how the next couple of weeks go.

If that fails I am out of ideas! I have given up Coffee and Alcohol since October, not easy to do at University, although I still drink tea.

Where do I go from here? Can't afford to fail any more assignments.

Regards,

Dan


----------



## kh2308 (May 19, 2013)

Dannydoy said:


> Hi guys, New to thins forum so I hope I'm posting in the correct place,
> 
> I have suffered with IBS since 2006 although I fear it may have got worse of the last couple of years. I first noticed the symptoms while in Malawi when I had a bad case of salmonella and things didn't really go back to normal.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

I'm new to this forum but I noticed your post, I have recently been diagnosed for IBS and have been put on Audmonal Forte 60mg Capsules (Alverine Citrate) would this be something your doctor could put you on to reduce your symptoms? It certainly took the edge off for me, now I have also been put on beta blockers for anxiety due to being worried about a lot of different things during my work placement. I am due to go back to uni for my final year in September and am hoping everything will be okay.

I have recently got the IBS for dummies book and it advises that you do an exclusion diet for 2 weeks to get rid of all the things that may be effecting your bowels so rule out: coffee, tea, fried food, processed food, sugar, wheat, fruit, spicy foods, high-fructose corn syrup, dairy, alcohol, food additives and diet products. Maybe if you could try that and re-introduce the different items individually to see which foods are triggering your IBS?

Hope this helps somewhat.

Kate


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Dan,

I suffer with IBS-D and I'm a recent graduate so I can understand where you're coming from. I work at my old uni now and I hear a lot of similar stories, students failing exams/assignments due to illnesses.

Failing your assignments obviously isn't going to help the IBS at all, as I'm sure it's really stressing you out. I think you need to make your uni aware of what's going on. They may ask you to complete a form which will probably need to be backed up with a letter from your doctor but this should give you extra time for assignments etc. your uni should be able to make special arrangements. I think once this is sorted your symptoms will calm down a little.

I understand not drinking whilst at uni is really hard, it almost makes you feel unsociable. I've stopped drinking alcohol completely, its just not worth it, plus it saves money! 

If you suffer with IBS-D I'd go back to your doctor and ask to be prescribed antispasmodics which will slow down your bowel movements, which would hopefully mean you can go on trips etc.

I hope this helps.


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

Can't help with much but in terms of making it through uni have you tried immodium for your bad days or when you know you have to travel like you mention for you study day? Personally if I'm going anywhere that's out of my routine and I think may make me sick or I can't be sick for I always take a couple of immodium and then feel fine until the next day. Not solving anything but may help you deal with it while completing your studies, before I found immodium I dropped out of my course and had stopped going out much.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Go to health services and let them know what's going on. You'll probably need a note from your doctor, and then they will send out a letter to your professors that you have a health condition that could impact your attendance. I always found professors were nice about it, even when you were vague. And many are really sympathetic to the whole anxiety aspect of things. So for one class, I got to take a final by myself rather than sit in a room with a gazillion kids in my class.


----------

